

How Things Break: Ali fought Liston 50 years ago - Thevet
http://www.slate.com/articles/sports/sports_nut/2015/05/ali_liston_50th_anniversary_the_true_story_behind_neil_leifer_s_perfect.html

======
rmason
I was a little kid but I well remember that fight where Ali became champion.
All my peers adored Ali but adults, while not liking Liston in the least,
wanted to see him keep his title and silence the young Olympian for good.

The only thing I can liken it to was if some fast talking braggart spouting
poetry suddenly upset Mike Tyson in his absolute prime. No boxing experts gave
Ali a chance at all of winning.

------
muraiki
A remarkable article. I have no real interest in boxing or photography, but
this was fascinating and thought provoking.

------
sac2171
That was one of the best articles I've read in a while. While I think the
article could have had a better title, and it doesn't dispose any 'useful'
information, it is incredibly well written, and interesting.

------
colomon
"Sonny Liston Takes the Fall": [http://www.apex-magazine.com/sonny-liston-
takes-the-fall/](http://www.apex-magazine.com/sonny-liston-takes-the-fall/)
(fantasy)

